# Torrington Crossbar Removal



## slowroller1842 (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's probably a silly question from a crossbar noob.

I have a prewar Torrington crossbar that I received with a razorback stem already attached. I am wondering how to properly remove the crossmember on the bars so that I can then slide the stem off? I figure if I bend the bars out a bit the crossmember will come out?  I thought I'd ask some experts before I start forcing anything.

Thanks.


----------



## rjs5700 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sometimes you can remove the stem's pinch bolt and slide the flat part of the crossbar through the slot. If that is not an option, you can spring the bars slightly and the crossbar should come out.


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 12, 2009)

Typically the cross brace has flattened ends where it enters the bar. Remove the binder bolt from the front of the stem and align the now open slot in the stem with the flattened area of the brace and slide the stem past the brace and off the bars.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Jun 12, 2009)

Great! Thanks so much for the tips, I'll be trying 'em out this weekend!


----------

